# Kent Rat Rescue



## CavyRescue (Dec 21, 2010)

Mum and 10 Babies in Kent

Contact/organisation details: CavyRescue, email: [email protected]
Location: Thanet, Kent
Group: Rats
Number of animals: 11, 1 mum and 10 babies
Sex: 1 mum, 4 baby girls, 6 baby boys
Age(s): Mum = 5 months, babies born 10.12.10 - will be ready from 10.01.11
Name(s): None
Colours: Pink eyed whites
Neutered: No
Temperament: Mum very friendly, babies too young to tell at the moment!
Medical problems: None aware of
Will the group be split: In to pairs / threes
Transport available: Within reason in Kent area
Other: Homechecks will be carried out

Location : Thanet, Kent

Contact Name : Stella

Email Address : [email protected]


----------

